# New guy Naples Fl



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Chris99. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome to at:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello. I am also in Naples. Do you hunt down here?


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------

